# Pronunciação mas/mais



## Ipanema*

Oi! Poderia alguem me dizer se a pronunciação de mas e mais é igual? Eu acho que sempre falai mais para os dois casos, mas no wordreference aparece que mas deveria se pronunciar diferente. é certo isso? Obrigada!


----------



## Weliton

Formalmente se pronunciaria na forma como está escrito, *mas* para mas_(pero)_, e *mais* para mais_(más)_.
Mas de forma coloquial geralmente acabamos pronunciando *mais* para mas e mais; tanto faz, não há problema em pronunciar igual, ao menos aqui no Brasil ninguém vai estranhar.


----------



## Ipanema*

é isso que eu pensava! obrigada Weliton!


----------



## Weliton

De nada. 
¡Suerte!


----------



## Odinilson

Eu diria que é IMPOSSÍVEL falar sem o "i" e sem o meu chiado carioca (shhh)
Do mendigo ao doutor, usando o português padrão ou não... "Mais" e "mas" são ditos da mesma forma. Tinha até uns trabalhinhos na escola sobre "mais/mas", geralmente depois do "mal/mau" hehe


----------



## englishmania

Suponho que se esteja a referir à variante brasileira, porque em Portugal pronunciam-se de forma muito diferente.


----------



## Odinilson

englishmania said:


> Suponho que se esteja a referir à variante brasileira, porque em Portugal pronunciam-se de forma muito diferente.


 
É tão simples aí, já aqui não é mamão com açucar e tampouco é _pêra doce_ 
Às vezes eu escrevo errado por causa dos sons. Aí eu tenho que pensar: _mas _é advérbio, não usa "i". _Mau_ com "u" só se for o contrário de _bom... _


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Este vídeo fala sobre o assunto, achei interessante*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1L0lmSSo9A


----------



## Istriano

Weliton said:


> Formalmente se pronunciaria na forma como está escrito, *mas* para mas_(pero)_, e *mais* para mais_(más)_.



Nada a ver. Só se for assim na sua região.

No Rio e na Bahia a pronúncia sem o i de apoio é praticamente inexistente, *mas *se pronuncia sempre *maix *(Rio) ou  *maiç *(Bahia, Espírito Santo, DF).
Formalmente e informalmente sempre pronunciamos com o i de apoio pois faz parte do nosso sotaque (carioca, capixaba, nordestino, nortista, brasiliense).



A pronúncia sem o i de apoio, soa meio regional até no Sudeste: típica do sotaque belo-horizontino .
Realmente não gosto da pronúncia sem esse i de apoio que forçam muito nos noticiários das emissoras paulistanas (visto que até na cidade de S. Paulo *mas *[mais] é muuuito mais comum que *mas *[mas]).

Portanto, em BH é *mas *[mas] até informalmente, e no Rio, Vitória, Salvador, Brasília é *mas com o i de apoio* até formalmente.
Adriana Calcanhotto canta sempre com o i de apoio.  A pronúncia fica menos seca, mais gostosa 


Em português antigo escrevia-se  *mais *para as duas coisas. 

lat. _magis ---> mais (---> mas)

eu falo:

_*mas* [mais]
*mais *[mais]
*más* [mas] ou [mais]
*gás *[gais]
*ás *[ais]
*às *[as] ou [ais]
*as *[as]


----------



## Weliton

*Istriano*, aqui no sul muitas pessoas *não* usam esse "i de apoio" no _mas_ (aliás, até mesmo informalmente), principalmente no Rio Grande do Sul.
Não é nada raro!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Na Galiza usa-se só mais (máis): *mais* (=_pero_, mas dialectalmente há *mas*); *máis* (advérbio cuantitativo, é o _*mais*_ do português normativo).


----------



## Audie

Eu acho que no Recife (ou em Pernambuco ?) só pronunciamos *maiç *(talvez até se possa achar um *maix *perdido, quando venha em final de frase). Mas sempre, formal ou informalmente, com o i de apoio.
Gostaria de ver uma pesquisa que mostrasse se pessoas que não pronunciam o i de apoio tendem a obedecer mais à norma gramatical brasileira quando participam de chats ou fóruns na internet, ou seja, se escrevem '_mas_' (conjunção).





englishmania said:


> Suponho que se esteja a referir à variante  brasileira, porque em Portugal pronunciam-se de forma muito diferente.


Vocês não põem o i de apoio, verdade? E quanto ao 's'?


----------



## Istriano

É interessante *depois *ter a grafia com o i de apoio, e *após *não. 
E os dois têm a mesma etimologia (a palavra latina _post_).
Eu pronuncio _pôs _como _pois_...Rimo *após *e *igapós *com *dodóis, bóis*.


----------

